# Just For fun



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Could we make a list of Emotions,Items,Feelings,That disappear with the act of lack of sex in Marriage.For those who have a great sex life.I think it could be helpful for them to apprecaite what they have.And I don't.No Sex Life = 
1. Rejection,Pleasure,Seduction,Bonding,Orgasms,Togetherness,
Happiness,Forfillment,Psyical connection,Lingerie,Toys,Lotions,Candles


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Let me continue the list of 'No Sex':
loss of connection; loss of tolerence; feeling of unattractiveness; loss of identity; loss of feeling of being wanted/needed; lied to; forsaken.....


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Well,Not much interest here,Let me revise it.I have a had time writing what I mean.I am Married to a very LD female.She feels all I want is sex.What I am trying to tell her is all that goes a long with living in a relationship without a balance sex life.I what to write down on paper all the things besides the sex that you go thur or without in life when Married to a LD person.


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Another way to look at it is that sex is like air. You don't notice it until you're not getting enough...


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Again, I am puzzled. I guess LD women translate their men wanting a regular sex life as "all" he wants is sex.
> 
> Isn't it flattering that the man you are married to wants you? I'd be a hell of a lot more upset by my man NOT wanting me.


Ah, but you are spacial.... Errr... special!


----------

